# MOT Failure



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey guys

I’m looking at a TTS for sale and the MOT history failed in 2020 (10k miles ago) for the following reasons:

*Engine MIL inoperative or indicates a malfunction (8.2.1.2 (h))

Exhaust Lambda reading after 2nd fast idle outside specified limits (8.2.1.2 (c))

Exhaust carbon monoxide content after 2nd fast idle exceeds default limits (8.2.1.2 (b)*

It has passed its last two MOT’s since this one but is it a cause for concern? I get paranoid with anything that has engine issues. Any help greatly appreciated as it has one owner and a great spec for a decent price. Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it seems something related to lambda sensor or kat malfunction, but those codes are too generic, better to scan with VCDS or OBD11


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If it passed it's last 2 MOTs the problem was solved so shouldn't be of any concern.
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

I would suspect it's had a re-map sometime in the past. No bad thing but probably worth checking out.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------

